# Canadabrakes.com - anyone ever order from them?



## kemist (Mar 6, 2001)

The kits this company sells are direct fit for my A3, and are VERY reasonably priced (4 drilled + slotted rotors and pads) at $305 plus free shipping. They also seem to have a decent satisfaction/return policy.

The big question for me is whether these are going to be better or worse than Audi factory replacement rotors and pads, because my beef with them is that they are not treated for corrosion at all, and rust from day one. 

Any thoughts or experiences with canadabrakes.com? IT says on the site that their brakes are from 'RS Brake Systems'.

regards,


kemist


----------



## kemist (Mar 6, 2001)

great - I'm seeing comments on the net that this is a fake site.... what would be the point..


----------

